# Canon Pixma1000 or HP 3745



## rohitsz (Jun 20, 2005)

Greetings there,

I need to buy a printer.
please help me choose one of the above.
i need it for home use,taking project print-outs and similar activities.
i am mainly concerned with the black/color ink cartridge/tank prices that of canon/hp and also their quantities.

i am having an hp610c. i tried refilling it(oops!) but now the pores of the ink cartridge have been kinda jammed.. i have tried to make the pores ok by putting hot water on them and cleaning them,but still no success, can't afford the HP original cartridge(maybe i don not have complete info on rates).

kindly help me make my purchase.

thanks,
rohit.


----------



## mohit (Jun 20, 2005)

canon ip 1000 surely. i am using the same and satisfied. very easy installation and no crappy drivers. i had hp before and it was buggy. canon's ink tanks are also cheaper. the only thing is this printer is a bit noisy , and if u can ignore that then its the best entry level inkjet and is sufficient for normal home work.


----------



## rohitsz (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi there.
i had also decided upon canon,until yesterday.. i got to know that canon's ink-tanks priced@380 are 5ml and give about 120 pages while HP's ink cartridges are though priced@750 are 28ml.

this latest discovery about the ink of both the brands has made me think on the canon purchase.

could you give details on the ink-tank that of canon.

also if anyone is using HP 3745 .. what is the cost of cartridges?(both black/color)

thanks,
rohit.


----------



## geffklusner (Dec 18, 2007)

Saving money on printing starts before you buy your printer.


  Once you start looking at certain models, make sure you check the recommended print volume; if you typically print 100 pages a day, you wouldn’t want to buy a printer that's rated for 500 pages a month.
Replacement ink cartridge costs represent a major part of your long-term printing expenses. Expect to pay $10 to $40 for an ink cartridge, and $60 or more for a toner cartridge.

Many cheap laser printers come with starter cartridges that last anywhere from 60 percent to as little as 33 percent as long as a regular cartridge. If you know you'll be printing 100 pages per month, find a printer that comes with a full-size cartridge


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2007)

HP Deskjet 3745 uses HP 27 (Black) and HP 28 (colour) cartridge.

HP 27 costs around Rs.700 whereas the colour costs around Rs. 950.


----------



## lucyrssll (Aug 8, 2008)

*HP Deskjet 380 ink*

Stinkyink now offer ink cartridges for the HP Deskjet 380 ink. Oh and it's free delivery too!


----------

